# Sunlight on an RV



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dont they get warm!!

the walls and the roof retain so much heat! I am assuming my walls are Aluminium? the roof is covered in a black rubber coating too..
added to that, the glass gets hot..

I am static fulltiming, and now wondering if I will survive many days like yesterday  (only 24C) I have the option to escape into the Navigator awning, which will be even hotter 

Luckily the old coleman was switched on for the first time since i got the vehicle, works a treat  haven't quite figured what the different settings do yet tho.. either way it will struggle to cool the van I think...

Settings wise - there are low and high fan, low and high cool, something else I cant remeber, then a seperate temp adjustment, and a black lever that seems to shut the 4 adjustable vents, but doesn't seem to direct the air anywhere else...

are these units 240V or 110V? I am gueeing they are not 12..

John


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

Cannot give you advice. The Winnie is superb in the heat or cold. Perhaps the walls are thicker? Not sure.

I am sure someone must have the same or similar to you and will be along when they finish their lunch and get back to work :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks

i am going to find a pub garden


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Now your cooking on gas!


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Black coating on the roof! That wont help! 

We painted our roof with and elastometric roof paint, rubber like coating, white in colour and designed to reduce temp by, if memory serves, 70% whilst also sealing the roof re leaks, minor ones that is. Seems to work in all departments so we are please, Linda at Stateside sorted it out for us.

The lever on the Colman, we've got the same and it seems to be to reduce/increase airflow which seesm pointless in the reduce mode as it doesn't slow the fan down so as a conciquence makes the unit v. noisy.

Si


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm.. thanks Si/Chris/

pic ture of front of my roof, 2 shades of black 

pic from a mobile phone video so rubbish quality


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John I would think its 110v like most of them. Don't know if the yanks ever fitted any 240v ones, perhaps linda knows?

Olley


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Air con voltage 110, runs from hookup via 240-110 transformer or geni, assuming it's the origional Yank one as it will be 110 also.

Knew I meant to add something to earlier post :roll: 

Si


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks olley

its ok was just curious..

now I remeber a posting about running the units while travelling.. remeber someone saying they needed the jenny to run....


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

The Air cons are 110v x 60hz, 

On 240v hook up they are fed via the tranny supplying 110v x 50hz so they will run at their best performance on the genny which is 60hz .. 

I tried both mine yesterday, genny and two air cons going .. what a noise .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> I tried both mine yesterday, genny and two air cons going .. what a noise .. :lol: :lol:


That's the end of the good weather now Jim :roll: :roll: :roll:

Hot in the UK whatever next :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 


It wasn't so much the weather, I wanted to test the genny on a full load and exercise the air cons, it's a good plan to run them every few months whether you need them or not .. but as you say,... hot in the UK .. felt more like Spain yesterday


----------

